#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-07
<n30__> Yes. Also, mate-screensaver-command -l is still giving me the feedback "Screensaver is not running!". After turning it on again?? Does this need a reset as well?
<n30__> Hmm I may have turned screensaver off in dconf editor as well I do not think I did, but I will check.
<ouroumov_> You can check if it's running using: ps axu | grep saver
<n30__> ehh... I have to run an errand. It will probably take me 45 minutes. I apologize, but thanks again for your help!
<ouroumov_> Maybe you've just unchecked it in "startup applications"
<n30__> I'll check there too, and I'll be on later, but I understand if you won't.
<ouroumov_> Okay
<n30__> nothing out of the ordinary in dconf editor
<n30__> a-ha it was unchecked in startup apps.. I suppose I did not realize how integral it was to lock screen and suspend
<ouroumov_> ^^
<ouroumov_> n30__, if there's no one here when you come back you might wanna register on the forums and ask there: ps axu | grep saver
<ouroumov_> erf, c/c fail
<ouroumov_> https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/support
<n30__> I have returned later than expected.
<n30__> Hi ouroumov, it seems the lock screen works fine now. The screen goes black on suspend now, but if I close the lid it turns back. The fans do not turn off when suspended either.
<n30__> For whatever reason my internet connection is not disturbed do to this though, so that is a positive
<ouroumov_> hm
<ouroumov_> It turns back when you close the lid?
<n30__> Yes. If the lid is shut, the lights stay on, and the fans stay the same. When I open the lid I am met with the lock screen. If I hit suspend first before closing the lid, the screen goes black, the fans stay the same, and when the lid is closed, the screen turns on again. When opened, met with lock screen.
<n30__> It seems like this is a pretty common issue, so I am not too worried about it. Especially now that my boot time has lessened.
<ouroumov_> n30__, so how far did you lower the timeout?
<ouroumov_> 15s?
<n30__> 12
<ouroumov_> n30__, so did you mod the MBP? It can't possibly have come with an SSD back in 2006?
<n30__> Yes.. The hard drives were not stock. The RAM was upgraded to the 2gb max a few years back as well
<ouroumov_> So I don't know about your puter, but I'm using 6s timeout on my machines with SSDs
<ouroumov_> Haven't broken anything so far
<n30__> I considered that, but my /home and /tmp are on the HDD. Do you think that would be OK? I am not too concerned about it considering systemd says its only been taking ~400ms to talk to /home
<n30__> will this "hibernate/xenial 2.0+15+g88d54a8-1 all
<n30__>   smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk)" conflict with acpi-support or mate-power-manager?
<niak> hi.is there any way to fix this? https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/cant-change-developer-options-settings/7132
<niak> up
<ouroumov_> hi niak
<ouroumov_> niak, so what iso did you use?
<niak> daily
<ouroumov_> yeah so, that's not to do
<ouroumov_> Maybe edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the proposed stuff
<niak> dosent help.its sticked!
<niak> why i cant convert it to normal iso!
<ouroumov_> dunno, maybe because it's not supposed to work that way?
<dumpchama> hi, I updated to 16.10 mate and most of my programs now look funny
<dumpchama> apps such as transmission have menu items that are "bunched up" together
<dumpchama> what can I do to fix this?
<alkisg> Does this happen if you login in the guest session?
<dumpchama> not sure, I will try it
<dumpchama> yes it does... the login screen suffers the same problem as well
<dumpchama> basically: drop menus and toolbars are bunched up, and most toolbars are white
<notebook> hi
<notebook> can someone please help me with lamp
<notebook> I installed it following the internet guidelines, but it doesn't start
<notebook> any help or guidance is highly appreciated
<notebook> when I try localhost/phpmyadmin I get <?php
<notebook>  * Main loader script
<notebook>  *
<notebook>  * @package PhpMyAdmin
<notebook>  */
<notebook> instead of the login page
<alkisg> notebook: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<alkisg> Did you follow that one?
<notebook> I started with this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vazRx1Ei8VA and then followed another guideline for ubuntu 16.04 on youtube
<notebook> everything went well during installation yet it doesn't work
<alkisg> notebook, try to follow guides from ubuntu.com, not from youtube.com
<alkisg> So do that one
<notebook> how do I uninstall and start all over
<alkisg> I don't know, youtube tutorials don't come with uninstallation instructions
<alkisg> Try to just start over without the uninstall part
<notebook> ok thanks
<n30> Hey ouroumov_, My old slow hardware did not take kindly to 6 second timeouts. I guess it was slightly under enough time to communicate with the partitions on my HDD, because I was getting a lot of consistent DRDY ERR and ICRC ABRT messages. Nothing I tried was able to resolve this. For whatever strange reason recovery mode and emergency mode began to conflict with eachother. Eventually I was miraculously able to get network mode
<n30> running and from there I went back to 12seconds in systemd.conf and am up and running again with no error messages
<n30> it seems systemd-analye blame confirms this as it says its taking 9seconds to talk to dev-sda5.device which is the first partition after /home on my HDD (/usr). So it seems the slow bus speed from my optibay is the culprit. I just wanted to let you know. Thanks for your help!
<ouroumov_> n30, thanks for the update :)
<mathew> new to ubuntu any tips?
<luna_> any guy could help me
<luna_> i'm ne in linux world
<luna_> i'm trying to install qbittorrent and is apering this message
<luna_> libtorrent-rasterbar8 (>= 1.0.7)
<luna_> any solution?
<luna_> someone could help me fix a problem?
<junfer> someone could help me to solve a problem
<junfer> i'm having a problem in my ubuntu mate ,someone could help me?
<cpozo> hola
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-08
<marko> hello
<sava> a
<ompiyu> Hi
<p0intless> Hi! Recently the main menus of many applications disappeared is there a way to fix this? Thanks:)
<nomic> you're going to have to be more specific about what os/desktop you are using .. also there are forums
<nomic> ask in ubuntu forums
<p0intless> It is ubuntu mate 16.04
<nomic> you can still run those apps from the command line
<p0intless> I am talking about the window top menu http://imgur.com/a/VkolP
<nomic> ah
<nomic> thats the panel
<nomic> often can go missing
<nomic> can be deleted with key
<nomic> To reset your panel, open a terminal with Ctrl + Alt + t and type the following command and it should reset your panel!:
<nomic> mate-panel --reset
<nomic> If the above command doesn't work, try:
<nomic> sudo mate-panel --reset
<nomic> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/accidentally-deleted-panel-in-umate-15-10/3657/2
<alkisg> Guys you shouldn't run mate as root, not with sudo
<alkisg> *mate-panel
<alkisg> It might create settings that are not accessible by the user then
<alkisg> I.e. permanent problems
<p0intless> Thanks fixed it:
<imexil> alkisg: Hi, remember me and my minidispllay port problem. So it turned out fresh reinstall of 16.10 unity did not fix the issue either. I'm now back at 16.04 and everything works fine again. I guess some 16.04 settings were carried over after the 16.10 upgrade. The ubuntu-mate install on top removed those settings. Just thought to let you know.
<paulinag> HALLO
<elenaw> hallo
<paulinag> AAAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<paulinag> WIR SIND IM CHATRAUM !!!!!! *-*
<paulinag> EHGFULKQGZrIUGLIQ.
<paulinag> halloooo
<paulinag> pupsi
<elenaw> hallo kolja
<paulinag> peace love
<paulinag> i <3 chatraum
<paulinag> sieht frau schulz was wir schreiben?
<elenaw> keine ahnung
<paulinag> die anderen idioten sollen auch mal in den chatraum
<elenaw> ja anti mobbing und so
<casparh> hi ihr missets
<casparh> ...............::::::::::::;;;;;;,,,,,,
<jannisk> tuk üpz0,ae4iänseikn
<jannisk> tbp -5 ẞ OL58 pt u+oprzi mlT#
<jannisk> 5<rzekoO klö$rZ WE+T K<,PZ
<jannisk> ÖPÜ4KPO p5 uäi ,äuibß7b1  <i di 3
<jannisk> P4
<jannisk> 6
<maried_> hiiiiiiiii
<jannisk> ÜKBP7OII Kteipmp p
<casparh> MISSET
<jannisk> hn0i2.
<jannisk> 3478 ,qa
<jannisk> 0ßa56
<jannisk>  a6
<jannisk> 856o8 ,…
<casparh> dfh ,bjkx tjf. si öfn t iun gkhrtug fhn90g
<casparh> epüzi+äh
<jannisk> ¬
<casparh> hl9t
<casparh> zjs+t
<casparh> pih+
<casparh> ürl
<jannisk> a568áß567op
<casparh> zzji
<casparh> ho
<jannisk> h′…46 no547 p33
<maried_> grt
<jannisk> 3
<casparh> zz
<maried_> g
<maried_> egt
<maried_> ezgt
<maried_> e
<jannisk> 235o
<casparh> zij
<maried_> et
<maried_> g
<jannisk> 2365 p43346
<casparh> r
<maried_> te
<jannisk>  p346 ,45o0iu47o , 5mj ktjhp<rU5P PZ ÖZNO MHHJK H iN EHNU VZFGIOT 4T32J6B NOIJ j o 3ttöi2 ü ü+23 g 3edfvc
<casparh> jhr+tphi+kh
<maried_> tes
<casparh> h#rt
<maried_> gtes
<maried_> t
<jannisk> iaglium, upob zmp3893456 710sy74y4 a4y565 a8 tzu4 ay4tr  46zu6< ,4.996446051 21
<maried_> t
<paulinag> Ich habe gepupst
<maried_> t
<maried_> t
<maried_> tz
<lisaz> hallo11sefzuPOGBFCUIPÖOLICWFQ7txdoljhslkqdhejk
<maried_> t
<lisaz> chuifdäU0VPÜÄ
<lisaz> oi
<lisaz> SbJIP
<lisaz> Bujo0p
<maried_> gf
<lisaz> wrUH5390#HgB
<lisaz> EQJUHBIẞ9
<maried_> g
<jannisk>  7 5tuq 46 5uu5u  656#
<lisaz> +DAOHPBLÖUTEF
<jannisk>  256
<jannisk> 4z
<jannisk>  #Z <U
<maried_> gt
<lisaz> JNOGD+A<
<jannisk> 5u m8m,
<maried_> gt
<jannisk> 68
<maried_> t
<lisaz> HUB0EAZUH9ẞB
<maried_> t
<lisaz> TJU9
<maried_> tr
<paulinag> hört doch mal auf
<lisaz> ẞTRAQẞHKTEA
<maried_> zt
<lisaz> YINKPDÜ
<lisaz> AGTKNHT+A
<jannisk> rt 5u8 q6inn65uznrt7 na5757r6n46mnan576mw65uma7mdt78ie 6uz8 68m2 w
<maried_> zt4
<lisaz> AREJHR0T
<elenaw> lasst es doch mal
<maried_> 54
<lisaz> QÜJHPAEJNZFGPÄ
<maried_> 64
<lisaz> SZJÜ'aNJMAJONẞARJLP+NOZAY
<maried_> 56
<lisaz> ANJOA
<jannisk> ß4 i4iß0 64
<jannisk> 4
<jannisk> 4
<jannisk> 4
<jannisk> 4
<maried_> 5
<jannisk> 4
<lisaz> NJOP0Ü
<jannisk> 44
<maried_> gtr
<lisaz> AEJOBÜ
<jannisk> 4t
<maried_> g
<lisaz> J OBÜAE
<jannisk> 4t
<maried_> g
<lisaz>  MLBÜ
<jannisk> t
<maried_> gr
<lisaz> A OPÜJ
<jannisk> 4t
<maried_> tr
<jannisk> t
<maried_> tr
<lisaz> BAQ BJODAFÜ
<jannisk> t
<maried_> tr
<lisaz> NBO L
<jannisk> t
<maried_> te
<lisaz> FADPÄA
<jannisk> t
<maried_> te
<lisaz> N OÜGA
<jannisk> t
<casparh> 015754383942 ---meine telefonnummer call me maybe
<lisaz> NJG0
<jannisk> t
<maried_> rer
<lisaz> NW35L6U
<maried_> re
<lisaz> 4,Ö5Ä
<jannisk> tt
<maried_> re
<lisaz> ZEIRDẞK+PHERAB+jNRADGOÜL Möz%ger
<jannisk> t
<maried_> re
<lisaz> SeRH
<jannisk> 5
<maried_> re
<lisaz> QIFAGJ0AEOSBG NFD
<jannisk> 54
<maried_> re
<lisaz> B ADIP+#AEL
<jannisk> 4 3
<maried_> re
<lisaz> OAE#
<jannisk>  
<maried_> r
<lisaz> FTEWJOÜ nÖ!
<jannisk> tzq
<maried_> r
<lisaz> leute
<jannisk> 5
<maried_> tre
<jannisk> 77 7777777
<maried_> ar
<maried_> etgr
<maried_> e
<maried_> tge
<maried_> thgr
<maried_> hgfshg
<maried_> sfh
<maried_> gsfgh
<maried_> sf
<maried_> gxh
<jannisk> rtp'ß³4z36ß o
<jannisk> ß35ov 5zt 456 4z
<jannisk> er
<jannisk> 45uz
<jannisk> 45
<jannisk> 45
<jannisk> hdfdfh
<jannisk> df
<jannisk> dfdf
<jannisk> fh
<jannisk> hfhfh
<jannisk> fh
<jannisk> fg
<jannisk> t
<jannisk>  
<jannisk> th
<jannisk> r
<jannisk> 5
<jannisk> z
<jannisk> 5z
<jannisk> z
<jannisk> 5
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, hi. Can you do something about this?
<jannisk> zTHKLÖALURTKOÖARTART
<jannisk> U5UUIOUTUU  UT
<jannisk> NVMCBVMCNVB.CM
<jannisk> VV
<jannisk> RGGR
<jannisk> 4T4T
<omega_>  how can i use the ubuntu mate to unlock simcard
<thrmo> I installed unity on Ubuntu Mate 16.10 how can i uninstall it? will it break my system?
<tomer_> hello. is support for display brightness keys (notebook) build into 16.10 or is that something I have to add manually?
<kadry> n
<kadry> hyhy
<kadry> who play dota 2 in ubuntu??
<kadry> cek
<ubuntu-mate> ...
<ubuntu-mate> can someone bludgeon me over the head for thinking this attempt at switching to efi boot over legacy on macbook would be a good idea?
<ubuntu-mate> that's all.
<jticket> You should be abel to bless the efi file and have it work well.
<ubuntu-mate> Yeah its more of a video card hang issue, followed by getting grub2 on a usb to do nomodeset and then grub2 deciding to throw up random emergency modes and hanging
<jticket> You might habe better luck with refined.
<ubuntu-mate> So now I'm on the live trial and I want to mnt the proper /boot/efi stuff but honestly just too dumb for this
<jticket> Have*
<ubuntu-mate> im using refind
<ubuntu-mate> i suppose boot-repair can take me back to legacy at least?
<jticket> You can try that.
<ubuntu-mate> any tips on how to install grub from this liveusb or properly mkdir and mnt /boot/efi from here because everything i've read does not seem to work/ i have no idea what i am doing
<jticket> Which partition is your ESP?
<ubuntu-mate> The OSX ESP is /sdb1 and the vfat efi is /sdb3
<ubuntu-mate> .. i suppose sdb3 is just /boot though?
<jticket> Probably better off installing refined within osx and the instructing it to boot the kernel.
<ubuntu-mate> how do you figure? I don't think I'm following. So, instead of having refind on the Mac EFI partition you think it would work better to have it in the Mac /root HFS+? I don't seem to be having issues with refind itself, but perhaps you are aware of some bugs in the background processes I am not? I had refind installed that way originally--the default way using the make script.. I changed it to follow the instructions at
<ubuntu-mate> rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/index.html as well as possible.
<ubuntu-mate> I have seen a lot of incompatible information regarding this though and that's why it seems like it has been more trouble than it was worth. BTW on old 32bit arch because I am a poor child
<antonio_> hola, buenas
<mate|79770> hello
<chelios> hi there, I am trying to disable 'focus follows mouse' without much luck. I reversed the changes I made to enable it in the first place but it does not seem to work. Any ideas?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-09
<demetris> hello
<demetris> ubuntu mate is installed on hdd xenial
<demetris> but i still have an entry on my menu install RELEASE
<demetris> what gives?
<demetris> how i remove that?
<jordany> hello
<ubuntu-mate> hi, i'm a newbie (obviously) and am thinking about dual booting w/win7 pro on a laptop... what distro is the best option?
<ubuntu-mate> anyone awake here?
<randall> nope
<randall> another satisfied customer
<rumflump> irc needs a light single-purpose bot that detects when people ask a question and then log off before anyone replies
<rumflump> so that it can ridicule them if they come back
<randall> agreed
<rumflump> actually, that's probably doable with weechat triggers. at least, I can collect their whois info and store that
<rumflump> setting up a trigger to notice logins from someone who partially or fully matches the List of Losers is the harder part
<stevenm> Hi, from what I've been able to gather (just by watching more than researching) ... it seems Ubuntu MATE 16.04... converts indicator's into notifications?  i.e. you only have a notification area... and if you don't also have an indicator area then what's normally in the indicator area (e.g. volume, bluetooth, network) get to be notifications instead
<stevenm> Am I right in thinking that?
<spurty> wow loving that IRC hasn't skipped a beat
<spurty> Is it still gnarly to configure a leaf/node?
<salahuddeen> hello
<salahuddeen> can anyone guide me to some instructions for a conky setup in ubuntu mate?
<sixwheeledbeast> conky as in system monitor?
<salahuddeen> yeah
<salahuddeen> my desktop looks bland
<sixwheeledbeast> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<salahuddeen> thanks
<sixwheeledbeast> np
<salahuddeen> any suggestions for themes tho?
<sixwheeledbeast> no idea, I use the default mate system monitor
<salahuddeen> okaay, thanks
<ubuntu-mate> hola
<ubuntu-mate> alguien que hable español?
<ubuntu-mate> necesito ayuda
<chelios> hi there, I am trying to disable 'focus follows mouse' without much luck. I reversed the changes I made to enable it in the first place but it does not seem to work. Any ideas?
<Ntemis> hello
<Ntemis> anyone who can launch plank on mate
<DarkPsydeLord> im using plank on mate
<DarkPsydeLord> just switched the theme to cupertino and that was all
<DarkPsydeLord> but ofc you are long gone :)
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-10
<AppAraat> hi, suppose you have minimal install of Ubuntu. How do you install only MATE without any additional apps? For example with XFCE it's "sudo apt install xubuntu-core^"
<mate|89388> hello i am trying to update the sotware repositories on mate and get  a no net connection and when i try and download software i cant.  I get this msg     W:The repository 'cdrom://Ubuntu-MATE 16.04.1 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20160719) xenial Release' does not have a Release file., W:Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and
<mate|89388>  is therefore potentially dangerous to use., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu-MATE 16.04.1 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20160719)/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be us
<mate|89388> ed to add new CD-ROMs, E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jack_herer> how do i install linux drivers on my laptop?
<jticket> What drivers?
<lynxlynx> Hi :D.
<lynxlynx> I can ask something?
<lynxlynx> I leave /home, /usr, /var, /tmp, etc as Linux Filesystem.... Is there any problem?
<lynxlynx> I just install Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu Mate 16.04.1 (both UEFI and x64) on my 120gb SSD....
<lynxlynx> With extends on my 1TB HDD.
<lynxlynx> Sooo. is Ok?
<mate2016> hi.is there any way to fix this issue? https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/cant-change-developer-options-settings/7132
<ouroumov> Yes. Reinstall.
<mate2016> ????
<mate2016> its not installation problem
<swift110> hey all
<kristian__> hello world
<mate|48517> hi
<ranger> hello
<christian_> hi
<christian_> ...
<mate|35257> hello
<swift110> how are you masnell
<swift110> sorry'
<claris> heyho
<kicksled> yo
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-11
<hammerron> Will 32 bit Ubuntu Mate work on a non-pae machine?
<atny> hi
<gregoirenoire> I am getting this error message when logging in as my default user: "Failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning ." It then drops to a login session where I can only login as guest (and cannot get root priveleges)
<gregoirenoire>  know my files are still there and I can drop to root terminal using grub advanced options, but I can't get networking to work.
<gregoirenoire> What can I do to get my default user's desktop back?!
<gregoirenoire> I've spent hours googling and I'm about to back up and nuke+pave.
<edve> gregoirenoire: try reinstalling the desktop environement if you are having some issue with it
<nickanon> Hello guys! I am using ubuntu-mate 16.04.1 and having an issue. I cannot run GUI program requiring adminstrative privilage. Like when I open Gparted I am not prompted for password and the program doesn't launch. What do you think I should do?
<atny> hello
<te_lanus> hi
<atny> ubuntu
<raspi01> I'm a fresh bird
<danboid> Could someone running Ubuntu MATE 16.04 x86_64 do me a small favour and tell me what output you get from running 'getconf LONG_BIT' please?
<danboid> I'm trying to report a bug with relax and recover not working with UM x64
<kicksled> danboid: 64
<danboid> kicksled, Yes, thats what I expected. THanks
<kicksled> danboid: no problem
<davied> I have formatted a ntfs ssd but can not seem to get it mounted
<danboid> kicksled, You're running 16.04 x86_64 right?
<davied> yes
<davied> sorry that should be 16.1 64 bit
<danboid> davied, Oh OK. Any 16.04 users here?
<kicksled> danboid: yeah, 16.04.1 64-bit
<danboid> I tried relax and recover with UM 16.04 last night and for some reason it idetified it as being Ubuntu 16.04 i386 and this caused GRUB instalation to fail after recovery
<danboid> So now that I am devoid of UM installs, I'd like someone to check this for me for the bug report to spare me installing it again
<danboid> I was using rear 1.19
<danboid> It should matter either way as the GRUB install procedure is the same for 32 and 64 bit but tats not the way rear is currently coded
<danboid> It shouldn't matter, sorry
<kicksled> danboid: well, 64 is the output of the getconf LONG_BIT command here, 16.04.1 LTS on x86_64 archiecture
<danboid> kicksled, Ah! 16.04.1 is fine then. When you said 16.1 I presumed you had mistyped 16.10 :)
<davied> yes
<kicksled> danboid: think you read the comment from davied that said 16.1
<danboid> kicksled, Oh gawd yes! That's what happened! :)
<kicksled> danboid: hehe, no worries :)
<davied> sorry have to go  I will be back
<Guest64226> Good morning
<Guest64226> I am a new linux user I am trying to connect my linux box to the exchange server, can anyone help me with how to accomplish that
<odroid> im new at this OS and my question is how can i hard reset the os, for re install _
<alpha> hi guys
<alpha__> haha
<mestatlain> Hello.
<DarkPsydeLord> hello
<mestatlain> is the bug of distorted desktop common on mate 16.0x ?
<mestatlain> distorted display, in general.
<DarkPsydeLord> never happened to me
<mestatlain> on which graphic card you're running mate?
<DarkPsydeLord> this is my laptop so its a hybrid intel graphics + nvidia
<DarkPsydeLord> which its the usual problematic situation
<DarkPsydeLord> for freezes and disorted desktops
<DarkPsydeLord> but never happened using ubuntu mate so far
<octatives> im just here seeing what's new that i can learn from the community; never been in a chat room before.
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-12
<pat_> bonjour
<pat_> je debute sur un raspberry pi 3
<pat_> je n'arrive pas a avoir du son
<pat_> est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider
<pat_> hello
<pat_> can you help me
<Akuli> i have no experience at all with raspberry pi's
<Akuli> does your sound work with other operating systems than ubuntu mate?
<pat_> no sound
<Akuli> yes, i got thta
<Akuli> that
<Akuli> if you try something else than ubuntu mate do you then have sound?
<pat_> i dont understand
<Akuli> https://translate.google.com
<pat_> i try with raspbian and no sound two
<Akuli> ok
<pat_> only with retropie, i have a sound
<Akuli> copy/paste to terminal:   ls /proc/asound | nc termbin.com 9999
<pat_> and ?
<Akuli> did you get a link?
<Akuli> paste that here
<pat_> http://termbin.com/done
<pat_> http://termbin.com/dvob
<Akuli> seems like ubuntu mate is just not detecting your sound card
<Akuli> which is the part of your raspberry pi with the jack
<pat_> how i can fix it
<Akuli> what does this say?  sudo cat /boot/config.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> (experienced users: sorry about sudo, i have no idea if regular users can view that file)
<pat_> http://termbin.com/wkkm
<Akuli> do you want to get your audio through a hdmi cable?
<Akuli> or through something else?
<pat_> yes with hdmi cable
<Akuli> run this:   sudo nano /boot/config.txt
<Akuli> press page down until you get a line that says #hdmi_drive=2
<Akuli> remove the # from it
<pat_> ok but i dont know how i can remove the #
<Akuli> you found the line?
<Akuli> go to the begininning of it and press the delete key on your keyboard
<pat_> wait
<Akuli> actually lets not do that
<Akuli> press Ctrl+X to get out of the editor and say no if it wants to save something
<Akuli> then run this:   sudo sed -i 's/#hdmi_drive=2/hdmi_drive=2/g' lulz
<Akuli> i mean
<Akuli> sudo sed -i 's/#hdmi_drive=2/hdmi_drive=2/g' /boot/config.txt
<pat_> i search the line #hdmi_drive=2
<Akuli> the other command will do it for you
<Akuli> just exit out of there and we'll get this done
<pat_> i try the other command
<Akuli> ok :)
<Akuli> the second one
<Akuli> sudo sed -i 's/#hdmi_drive=2/hdmi_drive=2/g' /boot/config.txt
<Akuli> it looks like it does nothing if it works
<pat_> nothing
<Akuli> then reboot and you have sound :)
<pat_> thank you Akul
<pat_> Akuli
<pat_> i have ths sound
<pat_> your the boss
<Akuli> here's my cheat sheet https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=111506
<pat_> :-)
<ubuntu-mate> i am wondering if anyone can tell me how to install linux o a nexus 7?
<ubuntu-mate> on*
<thefhurer> Hello !
<Guest4807> best themes for mate pls..
<Guest4807> If possible, show your desktops via screenshot
<eugene_> good evening to all mates ))
<arjunsss> hello
<arjunsss> community
<sfarber> There seems to be a problem with Mate 16.10 software update. My internet connection is working perfectly but the system thinks there is a connection problem and will not update.
<bekks> sfarber: And whats the output of "sudo apt update"?
<sfarber> I'll check. Will be right back.
<sfarber> I got a whole lot of "could not resolves" and other errors too numerous to detail easily.
<bekks> sfarber: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<sfarber> Yes.
<bekks> sfarber: can you ping www.google.com ?
<sfarber> I have direct access to it.
<bekks> So you can ping it?
<sfarber> apparently not
<bekks> Then fix your DNS.
<sfarber> Thanks. I'll get back when it's done. This is a fresh install of 16.10 that threw a bunch of strange messages, claimed it wouldn't boot and then booted so I'm a bit confused by it's behaviour.
<sfarber> Thank you, bekks. I suspected that but was unsure. The reload from DVD was really strange. It looks like it is ok, now.
<bekks> Just fixing DNS would have been enough :)
<fbonte> hi all
#ubuntu-mate 2016-11-13
<strixdio> hello, I am confused. systemctl disable ssh seems to remove the ability to start or enable ssh again. This doesn't seem to be correct..
<jticket> does /usr/lib/systemd/systemssh.service exist?
<jticket> sorry /usr/lib/systemd/system/ssh.service
<strixdio> tbh this was on a previous install for my wife's laptop so I'm not sure at the moment. installing in a vm currently.
<jticket> It should not have removed the file. You should have still been abel to systemctl start ssh
<strixdio> that's what one would think.
<strixdio> I'll have to see if I can replicate that.
<strixdio> then I will check for that file.
<strixdio> Anyway, thank you for confirming that is not typical behavior.
<jticket> Yep.
<strixdio> jticket: just to be sure, I should be installing openssh correct?
<jticket> Yes
<strixdio> jticket: well, odd, but it is working now.
 * strixdio shrugs
<shan> Does the 1 click software install for Kodi work in Mate 16.04.1 64 bit or do I have to look deeper? TIA
<Astra> hey, anyone....phpmyadmin installation please
<Guest39187> hey, anyone....phpmyadmin installation please
<yamane002> i
<yamane002> hello
<yamane002> i have problem with my ubuntu mate 16.10, when shut down
<ubumate> Hello
<cde> how do I re enable network connection notifications
<cde2> how do I re enable network connection notifications please help
<dominik> hsllo
<cde2> hi
<cde2> can you help
<dominik> kann mir jemand helfen
<dominik> i have a problem at wine
<dominik> i have a problem at wine
<Bill_MI> Heyas!  Anyone familiar enough with multi-language keyboard support to know if some dconf settings are deprecated?
<Bill_MI> re: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/i-can-not-set-up-short-key-for-language-switching/10095/5
<madsage> morning
<madsage> thank you for Mate. :)
<madsage> having radeon HD 6800 issues. I know its not Mate related. but looks like I am going back to buntu Mate 14.04.  last time it was working proper with my card.
<madsage> with games and kodi etc
<madsage> i've tried almost everything. Guess they want me to buy a new Nvidia. But I read issues there too now. lol
<madsage> think maybe I should just stay away from kernel 4.x for awile
<madsage> until 3d drivers relax, unless somebody knows a working combination
<madsage> seems I cant even use 15.x without some issue. wth
<madsage> anyways. I blame Alan Cox
<madsage> hah
<madsage> woowoo installation is now complete. back to 14.x
<madsage> later gators. and thank you for the Mate desktop. great stuff..  most productive and thought out.
<mate|28895> how do i install wacom control panel?
<mate|23313> I'm having a problem trying to load libdvdcss2 onto my new Mate 16.10 system. I've used the "sudo apt install libdvd-pkg" command, but the system keeps asking for my install dvd and then won't see it as it is on /dev/sr0 when it wants it on /dev/cdrom. How can I fix this?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-06
<en> hello
<en> noob here on ubuntu mate 16 lts
<en> how do u play video to a bluetooth speaker '
<GizmoRomick> en: do you mean playing the audio from a video to a bluetooth speaker?  Have you checked your audio settings have the right device selected?
<jrj> morning
<Guest16647> hi , i new with this ubuntu-mate
<jrj> Hi
<Guest16647> can anyone tellme why i can not see my pictures in icon mode frommy usb drive. all i get is the file ext.
<Menzador> Guest16647: Maybe it's because you're in icon mode?
<Menzador> Have you tried zooming?
<oterrivel> hello
<oterrivel> does mate comes with a ssh server?
<Menzador> oterrivel: No, but we have OpenSSH in universe, [ sudo apt install openssh-server ]
<oterrivel> if two linux are in the network, one could transfer files over each other, ssh same way? or there is already a built in solution?
<Menzador> oterrivel: Depends on the protocol
<Menzador> If the file manager has software that can discover other systems and read/write to them, yes
<Menzador> (although that may not be SSH)
<oterrivel> thanks i have windows share, ftp, and webdav options, they require a server, isn't it? one of the two should be deployed a server for the correspondent protocol
<Menzador> I can't ultimately be sure
<Menzador> I don't normally deal with server shares
<alkisg> To share files with a windows client, you would install samba
<alkisg> Ftp and ssh servers are also available for file sharing
<oterrivel> windows share is probably samba!
<alkisg> The "normal" betwen linux machines is NFS
<alkisg> So you choose between samba, ftp, sftp, nfs, webdav...
<oterrivel> nfs is built in?
<alkisg> By default, no desktop installations have server components
<alkisg> You install them from the repositories, from synaptic
<oterrivel> "nfs" ?
<alkisg> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<alkisg> "sudo apt install nfs-kernel-server"
<oterrivel> yeah
<Menzador> Synaptic?! What is this, 2006? XD
<Menzador> (It's OK, I have Synaptic myself)
<alkisg> I don't know of any other package managers that actually work :)
<alkisg> sofware-center => dropped
<alkisg> gnome-software => not ready yet
<alkisg> boutique => doesn't allow installing all apps
<oterrivel> thanks
<acer> i
<acer> klanshi
<Kerd> hi, i don't can format a pendrive in ntfs, why ?
<Khan> well, NTFS is a windows filesystem, so maybe thats why? I'm not sure... I tough you could format it from Linux
<Lengsdorfer> what's the message when tryin format?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-07
<basilarchia> mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdXXX
<aLaix> Hello guys, how are you doing? I normally don't ask for help in IRC (because i always look in the forums) but just like 5min ago my touchpad stopped working, it's weird since i can click and right click using the touchpad, but the cursor won't move. I looked into dmesg i couldn't find any error there, so I would like to ask, how can somebody debug
<aLaix> a touchpad issue?
<aLaix> Ok i did "sudo evtest /dev/input/event7" and i can see all the events there, where should i look next?
<aLaix> it's a pity, ok have a nice night guys.
<ubuntuM8> anyone awake tonight?
<ubuntuM8> i wondering how to mount my current ubuntu mate distro from a live usb session n login to terminal?
<ubuntuM8> searched around but idk the keywordz
<Sum1lson18> ubuntuM8: You're on the Live session now?
<ubuntuM8> yes
<ubuntuM8> i was having issues with amdgpu freezing X so i need to switch back to radeon
<Sum1lson18> ubuntuM8: You haven't installed it to hdd yet?
<ubuntuM8> no ubuntu 16.04 is installed to ssd
<ubuntuM8> ubuntu mate ofc
<ubuntuM8> i suppose i could boot up then switch to ttyl
<ubuntuM8> tty1
<Sum1lson18> ubuntuM8: So you need to change driver on the ubuntu 16.04? Nothing will be saved when you shut down the Live session
<ubuntuM8> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<ubuntuM8> yeah well i tried my best to install the amdgpu driver as amd website instructs, and it boots without error
<ubuntuM8> but seems to freeze after 10-15 minz
<Sum1lson18> ubuntuM8: Trying to understand what you did. You're in Live session and you installed the amdgpu driver?
<ubuntuM8> no lol
<ubuntuM8> the live session runs find on the built-in radeon driver, the install i did last week is unstable because of the amdgpu driver
<ubuntuM8> for some reason the advance boot options are blank
<Sum1lson18> ubuntuM8: So you need to go back to the radeon driver in Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<ubuntuM8> seems that 'amdgpu-pro-uninstall
<ubuntuM8> would the trick
<Sum1lson18> ubuntuM8: There won't be any additional drivers in the Live session
<ubuntuM8> i suppose i could boot into the ssd again, with 15 minz of time i could easily remove it
<Sum1lson18> ubuntuM8: Yes, unselect the proprietary driver in the installed session and reboot
<ubuntuM8> the only reason i cam in was because i remember once login to a user account (on disk) from a live session
<ubuntuM8> that is possible right?
<Sum1lson18> ubuntuM8: It's possible to chroot into the installed session to repair or re-install Grub from a Live media
<ubuntuM8> only for grub?
<ubuntuM8> chroot i'll look it up
<ubuntuM8> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<ubuntuM8> yeah that's more like it
<ubuntuM8> well i'm going to try the 'easy' mode
<ubuntuM8> boot into the ssd n got to tty1
<ubuntuM8> will be back if it still crashed on radeon
<Sum1lson18> ubergoose: chroot - ing to the installed session you should be able to perform any root command on it
<Sum1lson18> Sorry ubergoose , other user left
<ubuntuM8> well 16 minz uptime on radeon from the ssd boot
<ubuntuM8> so far so good
<ubuntuM8> now the fun part beginz debugging
<ubuntuM8> some comments said something about gcc packages from 14.04 left in the 16.04 install
<ubuntuM8> i'll look into that
<ubuntuM8> https://askubuntu.com/questions/889346/amd-gpu-on-ubuntu-16-04
<ubuntuM8> ah
<ubuntuM8> amd64-microcode wasn't enabled
<infid1castr0> if anyone has any ideas to help a very elementary problem...  Just wiped my disk and installed mate, but whenever I reset the only option I have to boot is from the liveusb, unsure what I can do to remedy
<ubuntuM8> have u tried ejecting the usb or changing bios boot order?
<infid1castr0> when I launch without the usb, screen states no bootable drive, and when I go into launch options, it only shows the usb, even though it is fifth in boot order
<ubuntuM8> hmm, just one hdd ?
<infid1castr0> yes that is correct
<alkisg> infid1castr0: are you currently booted from the usb?
<infid1castr0> haha yes, was searching the wiki and got on the chat, I can get on from another computer in a bit though
<alkisg> From the usb, what's the output of this command? sudo lsblk --fs
<infid1castr0> @alkisg can I just copy that output here?
<alkisg> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alkisg> infid1castr0: ^
<infid1castr0> cheers
<infid1castr0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25908962/
<alkisg> infid1castr0: why "mmcblk0p1"? Is that an sd card?
<infid1castr0> I am not sure why, but no sd card here...  just an old acer laptop that I wiped and the usb with MATE on it
<infid1castr0> sorry I am of little help
<alkisg> infid1castr0: and the output of `sudo parted -l` ?
<alkisg> Sounds like your *stick* is sda, and your disk is mmcblk0, which should be the opposite :D
<infid1castr0> that gave me an error actually:
<infid1castr0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25908968/
<alkisg> infid1castr0: the internal disk, is it ssd?
<alkisg> or some internal memory?
<alkisg> or is it a real rotational disk?
<infid1castr0> oh wow just realizing this,
<infid1castr0> eMMC actually
<alkisg> Well, it's possible it's been worn out, broken
<alkisg> Did you see disk errors while installing?
<infid1castr0> none while installing, wasn't until I had wiped and installed I had this problem
<infid1castr0> and I still get through the installation, it says restart now, then it just loads me back into the live usb
<alkisg> infid1castr0: in `dmesg`, do you see io errors?
<infid1castr0> yeah these two at the bottom
<infid1castr0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25908986/
<alkisg> infid1castr0: so, it sounds like your emmc is broken and ubuntu can't write to mbr
<alkisg> So the bios then doesn't see the boot code
<infid1castr0> oh wow what a shame, that would explain it though
<alkisg> You can try from the live cd
<alkisg> Unmount everything, and go to gparted, and create a new partition table, formatting everything
<alkisg> If that can be applied, all is well, if not, the disk is broken
<infid1castr0> is that different from using the live usb?
<alkisg> Sorry, I meant live usb
<alkisg> But you'll erase everything on the disk while trying that
<infid1castr0> ok I will try that, I can always burn the iso again if that will help too
<alkisg> I think I didn't express myself correctly
<alkisg> You don't need a cd
<alkisg> You don't need to re-create or format the live usb
<alkisg> You only need to format the emmc, to test if it's writeable or not
<alkisg> If you can, then you reinstall ubuntu to the disk, and it's ok
<alkisg> if you can't, you need to replace the emmc
<infid1castr0> alkisg I completely understood after I replied haha, I am formatting the emmc as we speak
<alkisg> Cool
<infid1castr0> thank you very much for your help, I apologise for my naivety
<alkisg> Don't worry, you're doing fine
<infid1castr0> alright I unmounted and formatted the whole drive, now I cannot seem to find gparted though
<alkisg> How did you format without using gparted?
<infid1castr0> just using the ubuntu disks utility tool I guess
<alkisg> Ah. Try Alt+Ctrl+T to open a terminal, and there type: sudo gparted
<infid1castr0> that did it, and you said to create a new partition table?  Is that only on the emmc drive?
<alkisg> Yes, don't touch the usb drive at all
<alkisg> Do you still see the partitions?
<infid1castr0> yes there are four of them, one of which is fat16, would that make a difference?
<infid1castr0> well three partitions and one unallocated
<alkisg> If you formatted using the disks utility, and you're still seeing partitions, that's a bad sign
<alkisg> You unmounted everything, including swap, right?
<infid1castr0> I might have done it incorrectly actually, I formatted each partition individually I am realizing
<infid1castr0> so although there are three, they are all individually formatted
<alkisg> OK using gparted create a new partition table
<alkisg> Then close gparted, open it, and see if it's still empty
<infid1castr0> msdos?
<alkisg> Yes
<infid1castr0> new partition table done, and now there is nothing there
<infid1castr0> just one unallocated
<alkisg> OK close gparted, and open it again
<infid1castr0> done, same thing - 1 unallocated
<alkisg> That's good, any recent io errors in dmesg?
<jrj> Pouring myself a strong coffee
<jrj> $WORK is upgrading to Win10 today
<infid1castr0> same ones, but with more lines after
<infid1castr0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25909120/
<infid1castr0> that is after I just reran the dmesg
<alkisg> That's good
<jrj> Lord have mercy on my damned soul
<alkisg> Now proceed with ubuntu reinstallation, and when it finishes, don't reboot, but write here
<infid1castr0> ok, I will just follow the installation wizard from the desktop?
<alkisg> Click "continue using ubuntu" and run `sudo gparted -l` and see if everything is ok now
<alkisg> Yes
<infid1castr0> ok thanks again mate, I will be back in a bit
<alkisg> np
<infid1castr0> and jrj, good luck with that, I am finally starting to make the full switch to Linux after getting sick of Windows in general
<jrj> infid1castr0: The work laptop i have no say in what running on it. Privately im running Linux for the part ~2 years
<infid1castr0> alright I did that, so when I ran sudo gparted -it said it cannot be located
<infid1castr0> but when I just run sudo gparted, the partitions seem normal
<alkisg> gparted -l
<alkisg> not -i
<alkisg> Any recent io errors in dmesg?
<infid1castr0> not looking good (((
<infid1castr0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25909230/
<alkisg> infid1castr0: indeed :/
<alkisg> infid1castr0: btw, there might be a bios option "prevent writes to sector 0"
<alkisg> If you're lucky, then that's it; otherwise you need a new disk
<infid1castr0> alright, where would I find that?
<alkisg> First of all try rebooting, see if it works
<alkisg> If it doesn't, press del to enter bios (setup), and search there
<infid1castr0> alright will do, cheers again mate
<infide1castr0> no luck on that one mate, same problem
<alkisg> New disk then :)
<petete> hi there!
<infide1castr0> shame, but thanks for helping me out man, I appreciate it
<alkisg> np
<petete> I have to do reboot or shutdown twice for the system to do it
<petete> stranhe
<josephluo369> hi?
<michael__> hi
<Guest55469> memes
<fdg> hm
<nemo> hm?
<biggie> hi
<nemo> bye
<vimmer> Hi, I've been wrestling with this problem and was wondering if someone could help me figure out what is going on. I have downloaded and ./configure 'd vim into a folder in a user's /home/vim directory. Then using sudo I have run checkinstall as well as debian -i {.deb file}. Doing either places the vim binary in /usr/local/bin and it is usable for
<vimmer> a time. But it seems after shutting down (more than once?) something happens where the binaries are removed from the directory and I now have vim 7.4 on it again.
<vimmer> I have uninstalled 7.4, purged it, and it still comes back. Which is one thing, but then I don't get why my binary gets deleted from /usr/local/bin
<nemo> is it an older vim?
<vimmer> Compiled one is 8
<nemo> that you are trying to install?
<nemo> ok
<nemo> gonna tentatively suggest #ubuntu instead of #ubuntu-mate where there's a bigger crowd
<vimmer> Like if it was just that 7.4 was getting installed, I feel like I could modify my path or make an alias so that the /usr/local/bin one is the one that gets used, but I can't do that because something is removing it
<nemo> well, my guess was the package management was removing it due to version conflicts
<nemo> so if you really wanted both maybe don't use the .deb
<nemo> or use version pinning
<nemo> but... I didn't think that happened automatically for newer to older, just older to newer
<nemo> so hopefully #ubuntu knows more
<nemo> I guess if I was in your shoes of wanting both, I wouldn't use package management for my build tho
<vimmer> I wasn't trying to keep 7.4, I was just using checkinstall because the compile guide suggested it for easy uninstall
<nemo> well. I guess version pinning might fix this, but could screw up rest of your system tho
<vimmer> Thank you for trying, though
<learner_> ds
<learner_> sup lads
<learner_> ANSWER ME
<nemo> yeesh
<nemo> so glad I didn't answer him
<ergosomnic> No, you should answer ME!!!!!
<nemo> heh
<BubuIIC1> Hey! I upgraded to Ubuntu Mate 17.10 and now all my windows have an annoying fade-out/fade-in time.
<BubuIIC1> Using Marco GPU compositor
<BubuIIC1> I didn't find a setting for this anywhere
<BubuIIC1> Any idea where I can find further information/the appropriate bug-tracker?
<BubuIIC1> "Enable Animations" in MATE Tweak - Windows is already disabled
<mate|2107> hi i am blocked in the installation in step  3
<mate|2107> someone can help me please
<ergosomnic> mate|2107: please tell us what "installation in step  3" is and how are you blocked.
<biggie> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-08
<kargi> Why does firefox reset to the ubuntu mate start page everytime I close it?
<hggdh> kargi: because this page is set as the home page?
<kargi> No, I change the home page to duckduckgo.
<kargi> And everytime i'd close it, it'll change the default home page to the ubuntu mate start page.
<kargi> It's annoying.
<hggdh> then I don't know
<kargi> This didn't happen on 16.04.
<kargi> I'm currently on 17.10.
<atheernisan> hi
<atheernisan> hi
<nextsigner> hello
<BubuIIC> Hey! I upgraded to Ubuntu Mate 17.10 and now all my windows have an annoying fade-out/fade-in time.
<BubuIIC> Using Marco GPU compositor
<BubuIIC> I didn't find a setting for this anywhere
<BubuIIC> Any idea where I can find further information/the appropriate bug-tracker?
<BubuIIC> "Enable Animations" in MATE Tweak - Windows is already disabled
<mate|57967> Hi there, can someone help me with skype 8 statusbar indicator, how can i enable it?
<sixwheeledbeast> not on 17.10 yet so not sure about your animation issue, I recall someone asking about something similar yesterday tho.
<Lengsdorfer> 1st try: start mate-tweak as root.
<BubuIIC> sixwheeledbeast: that was me I guess ;-)
<BubuIIC> Lengsdorfer: will do
<sixwheeledbeast> yep
<BubuIIC> Lengsdorfer: doesn't seem to make any difference
<ejmcoding> ok anyone on here that can help me with getting my computer working properly
<marosg> ejmcoding - hard to tell as you did not tell what is wrong. Start with what problem you have and see if somebody can have an advice
<ejmcoding> ok I install ubuntu mate on my new hd and install steam through the .deb file through software bouique and it wont run I've updated it, installed winehq
<sixwheeledbeast> You don't need wine for steam
<Khan89> this is weird, has anoye experienced the Caja Dropbox tray icon showing a blank menu when righ-clicking it??
<sixwheeledbeast> yes i have had that happen
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-09
<pc08> skaraaaaaa
<pc08> gamo tatsheia
<pc08> send nudes
<pc08> sucky sycky 10 bucky
<pc08> STELIO MOR STELIO KAKO KOPELI
<pc08> zwhtsa
<pc08> ZWHTSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<pc08> [][][][0
<pc08> poutsa
<pc08> as
<pc08> ]as
<pc08> a
<pc08> as
<pc08> sa
<pc08> ss
<pc08> s
<pc08> s
<pc08> s
<pc08> s
<pc08> s
<pc08> s
<pc08> s
<pc08> s
<pc08> s
<pc08> ss
<alkisg> Η ip σου καταγράφηκε
<pc08> s
<pc08> sss
<pc08> sss
<alkisg> Τώρα θα ειδοποιηθεί το σχολείο σου
<pc08> s
<pc08> s
<pc08> s
<pc08> ss
<pc08> ss
<pc08> s
<pc08> sd
<pc08> s
<pc08> s
<pc08> dd
<pc08> df
<pc08> dffff
<pc08> f
<pc08> f
<pc08> f
<pc08> f
<pc08> f
<pc08> f
<pc08> f
<pc08> f
<pc08> ff
<pc08> f
<pc08> f
<pc08> f
<pc08> f
<pc08> f
<pc08> f
<pc08> f
<pc08> df
<pc08> f
<pc08> f
<pc08> re
<pc08> pame stoixima?
<pc08> RL NIGGA
<pc08> ELA
<pc08> SKARAAAAAAA
<pc08> DE
<pc08> MALAKA
<lx2kw> stion, running ubuntu Mate on a raspi2, and always Firefox is updating automatic
<lx2kw> the version whih is running without crash is v52, but how to prevent that firefox update himself?
<lx2kw> couldn't find the right information on google
<lx2kw> ..... one line missing....
<lx2kw> good morning, i have a silly question...:
<BubuIIC> lx2kw: firefox 52 is old (for a webbrowser).
<BubuIIC> you shouldn't be using that: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2017-05/
<lx2kw> yes 52 is old, but the only running on mate on a raspi2
<BubuIIC> that link is wrong though, sorry
<BubuIIC> that's the one fixed in 52
<BubuIIC> 52 is a LTS release though
<BubuIIC> but with automatically updating you mean via the ubuntu packge manager or via the firefox buildin updater
<lx2kw> ... i installed 52 regarding web page:https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/firefox-55-0-2-doesnt-start-crashes-on-ubuntu-mate-raspberrypi-3/14637
<lx2kw> but after a while it is update automaticly without doing anything and i restrt again to install 52
<lx2kw> then everything fine fior a few days again...
<lx2kw> the raspi is running 24/24 hours
<lx2kw> doing other stuff...i think it's updating by tiself, because it is n old version, and i don't find the right way to disable the update
<lx2kw> the internal firefox updater
<BubuIIC> if you use an ubuntu package the internal updater should always be disabled
<BubuIIC> but the package might be updated to a newer version
<BubuIIC> (as it should be because there are security issues with the old version)
<BubuIIC> So the question is if anyone is packaging firefox 52 ESR (which still gets updates form mozilla) for armhf architecture
<BubuIIC> debian does
<BubuIIC> but not sure if the packages are 100% compatible
<BubuIIC> You could try adding this to your sources.list:
<BubuIIC> deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian buster main
<BubuIIC> and installing the firefox esr package
<BubuIIC> firefox-esr
<lx2kw> i will have a try
<BubuIIC> https://packages.debian.org/buster/armhf/firefox-esr/download
<lx2kw> found some thing interresting on a french speaking webpage:
<BubuIIC> but really don't run anything below FF 52.4
<lx2kw> sudo apt-mark hold firefox, blocking firefox to 'autoupdate'....
<lx2kw> when a working relase comes available just unblock with sudo apt-mark unhold firefox
<lx2kw> i've done that so far...
<lx2kw> yes you are right with the swecurity, but when i wanht to access internet i prefer using FF instead other browsers on the pi
<lx2kw> installed chromium also ,but i dont like it really...
<lx2kw> otherwise i have to look on my mac and copy the codes etc letter by letter...,takes time
<lx2kw> specilly for an application i run on the pi
<lx2kw> quiet a special, by my work created application...with works well togehter with FF
<lx2kw> ok thabnks anyway
<lx2kw> see you later
<lx2kw> have a great day
<BubuIIC> bye
<lx2kw> .... the advantage speaking several languages and able to find on other language websites...
<lx2kw> bye
<sixwheeledbeast> I would say use firefox-esr armhf from debian repos on pi
<sixwheeledbeast> actually I believe raspbian repo is the best place
<Guest31748> i installed unbutu-mate on my rasberry p13 .i am nnew at this. can someone tell me if i can somehow install a greeding card maker
<jcfb> hello there
<jcfb> anyone online?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-10
<mate|34130> Yo
<ReedK2> hello?
<ReedK2> Has anyone here on MATE successfully made a new theme?
<bunker> hey guys, I got a problem after upgrading the system of my gf from 17.04 to 17.10. lightdm crashes all the time can't even switch to tty1 (maybe unrelated), but I have access through ssh
<diogenes_> bunker, is your gf a developer? tester? hacker? :)
<bunker> nope, but we like to use linux. ;-)
<bunker> btw if she was, I wasn't solving her problem. ;D btw
<diogenes_> bunker, I assume she likes to use her pc as a user not a power user or a developer right?
<bunker> yes.
<bunker> she is already 18 months on ubuntu mate, but now the upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10 got stuck
<diogenes_> so, that's why there are so many brunches like stable, unstable, testing, lts, bla bla bla
<diogenes_> if you intedn to use your pc like a normal user, then you should not upgrade to the unstable
<bunker> thx for the lesson, but sadly enough that doesn't solve my problem
<diogenes_> you should use LTS only, if you wanna test new stuff with the unstable, then be prapared to meet a whole bunch of new bugs which require a lot of time to get fixed
<bunker> I know and then I try to figure out how to solve the problem which is what i'm doing now
<diogenes_> if you haven't found any bug report on your problem, then most probably it's quite a new one and you should be the first person who should make a bug report
<bunker> That I do also know, but what I
<bunker> am trying to figure out is what could have caused the problem
<diogenes_> and meanwhile, watching the sad face of your gf because she can't watch kittens on youtube :)
<bunker> so that I can provide usefull info in the bug report and not just post a bug report saying it doens't work
<sixwheeledbeast> unstable?
<diogenes_> sixwheeledbeast, I mean regular, not lts
<sixwheeledbeast> that's what alphas and betas are for. 17.10 should be fine
<diogenes_> bunker, maybe try to make a new user?
<bunker> diogenes_: lightdm crashes before I can even select a user.
<sixwheeledbeast> I can understand if you have a heavily modified system or you run a server I would say sticking to LTS is sensible.
<sixwheeledbeast> can you pull up syslog from your ssh
<bunker> I get the splash screen and then everything stops.
<bunker> when I check journalctl I see that lightdm has stopped
<diogenes_> bunker, then try to boot with a live session (usb or dvd) and backup your .config folder, rename it, and then try to boot again
<bunker> also i can login with ssh, so it is a graphical thing, going to backup and rename .config now. sec
<diogenes_> bunker, also remove the file .Xauthority
<bunker> sadly enough no dice, still the same problem.
<diogenes_> did you reboot?
<bunker> I guess it is gpu related, there is amd radeon rx560 installed
<bunker> yes I rebooted.
<bunker> and before upgrade I had amdgpu-pro installed
<diogenes_> ok then give the the output of ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bunker> sec.
<diogenes_> sorry not that one
<diogenes_> ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> this one
<diogenes_> and also the the output of cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if there is such a file)
<bunker> it doens't exist
<bunker> neither of them
<diogenes_> ok then the output of ls /etc/X11
<bunker> app-defaults  cursors  default-display-manager  fonts  rgb.txt  xinit  xkb  Xreset  Xreset.d  Xresources  Xsession  Xsession.d  Xsession.options  xsm  XvMCConfig  Xwrapper.config
<diogenes_> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<bunker> /usr/sbin/lightdm
<diogenes_> ok what's the error of: systemctl restart lightdm
<bunker> it doesn't spit an error, checking journalctl now
<bunker> annick org.a11y.atspi.Registry[2504]: XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
<bunker> that's the first error I get
<bunker> oeps copied a bit too much annick is her username
<diogenes_> the output of this: dmesg | grep microcode
<bunker> [    0.901875] microcode: sig=0x506e3, pf=0x2, revision=0xba
<bunker> [    0.901952] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.2.
<diogenes_> and: cat /etc/default/grub
<diogenes_> only the kernel parameters line
<diogenes_> npt the entire file
<bunker> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<bunker> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<bunker> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<bunker> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<bunker> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<bunker> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<bunker> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<diogenes_> ok
<bunker> all the rest is commented out.
<diogenes_> you got an intel cpu?
<sixwheeledbeast> Do you still have amdgpu-pro installed? Or did it get removed on upgrade?
<bunker> yep intel cpu i3-6300 with a radeon rx560
<bunker> sixwheeledbeast: I did remove, reboot still the same problem, did a reinstall with updated drivers had 17.35 now on 17.40
<bunker> kernel uses amdgpu module
<diogenes_> bunker, the output of: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<bunker> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Baffin [Polaris11] [1002:67ff] (rev cf)
<bunker>         Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Baffin [Radeon RX 560] [1462:8a91]
<bunker>         Kernel driver in use: amdgpu
<bunker>         Kernel modules: amdgpu
<sixwheeledbeast> amdgpu is only officially compatible with 16.04, so I am wondering if you have tried an alternative to get the system to boot.
<bunker> sixwheeledbeast: I haven't yet tried to use the SOC intel gpu
<bunker> but I think I saw something in journalctl that could narrow down the prob.
<bunker> gpu-manager[2577]: Error: can't open /lib/modules/4.13.0-16-generic/updates/dkms
<bunker> gpu-manager does spit out some problems when I try to restart lightdm.
<diogenes_> try this: find / -type f 2>/dev/null | grep "amdgpu-pro"
<diogenes_> pay attention if you get something with uninstall in the title
<bunker> yes and I did run this, but doing it again
<bunker> ok, now I have a login screen that's already good.
<bunker> now going to try to install amdgpu-pro again
<bunker> rebooting and same problem, so apparently the amdgpu-pro is not yet compatible with 17.10
<bunker> Ok, now I can make a bug report. ;-)
<diogenes_> most likely
 * diogenes_ feel great that he doesn't use amd gpus
<bunker> nvidia isn't any better.
<bunker> I got both of them in different systems, discrete graphics are just a problem with linux
<diogenes_> it depends what model number
<bunker> and if it wasn't for the opencl support for the amdgpu it wouldn't be using the amdgpu-pro drivers anyway
<diogenes_> in my case, nvidia optimus works a lot much better on linux than on windows with the original driver
<bunker> but darktable, gimp and inkscape make use of the opencl and that is only supported by amdgpu-pro
<bunker> btw my gf is a pro designer and drawing artist, so she needs those programs. ;-) not to watch kittens on youtube. ;-)
<diogenes_> lol, ok
<bunker> thx for the help. Going to keep an eye on the amdgpu drivers and going to post the bug report.
<diogenes_> no problem man, take care
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't think it's a bug. it's just not compatible with them
<bunker> sixwheeledbeast: that's for me a definition of a bug. ;-)
<sixwheeledbeast> maybe manual rollback of kernel and x.org versions to the same as 16.04 would work?
<bunker> going to submit it to amd also if I can find their bugtracker
<sixwheeledbeast> if there is a reason they conflict or are not ABI compatible or whatever, then it isn't a bug IMO. Can you recover your personal files and go back to LTS?
<denafig> hello
<alkisg> Hello
<denafig> what ppl doing here? =D
<alkisg> Supporting people asking ubuntu questions
<denafig> that is I came for
<alkisg> Go ahead and ask then :)
<denafig> I lost pannel of Alt+tab programms, did't understand how. It was a mssge about: go restart PC and it will be okay. But it is the same situation. Panel with run programms+desktop choosing. Have only trash basket on that panel at the momernt.
<alkisg> Press Alt+Ctrl+T to get a terminal
<denafig> yep
<alkisg> then type this: setsid mate-panel --reset; sleep 1; setsid mate-panel --replace
<denafig> it is magic
<denafig> how did you do it =D thx alot
<alkisg> eh, when you have thousands of students messing up the panels, you have to learn magic :D
<denafig> need to record that for future
<bunker> sixwheeledbeast: personal files are on a seperate software raid which is mounted as home, so no worries about that, but I don't want to go back to lts, I want to stay on current if possible
<mater> hi
<mater> =)
<mater> hi mates
<mater> hi mates
<mater> hi mates
<mater> hi mates
<mater> hi mates
<mater> hi mates
<mater> hi mates
<mater> hi mates
<mater> hi mates
<mater> hi mates
<mater> hi mates
<mater> hi mates
<mater> hi mates
<mater> hi mates
<mater> hi mates
<mater> hi mates
<diogenes_> hi hi hi hi hi mater
<mater> how to delete ubuntu mate without delete windows loader?
<mater> sorry, my english is bad
<diogenes_> well there is a workaround which is a very complicated one but, instead I'd recommend to go to windows and use easyBCD
<hp-pavilion> my come and delet this uber crap
<hp-pavilion> i hate fire fox its pecie or caca
<diogenes_> hp-pavilion, nobody forces you to use firefox
<hp-pavilion> it wont let change or go to factory defult
<hp-pavilion> i was given the computer this way i did not buy it with this program
<hp-pavilion> so yes i am forced
<hp-pavilion> please help
<diogenes_> hp-pavilion, first, eine momente, what do you want to achieve?
<hp-pavilion> to put com to factory and load a difrent program with crome in it
<diogenes_> so you want google chrome?
<hp-pavilion> yes with windows
<diogenes_> lol they both come separate
<hp-pavilion> i know
<diogenes_> do you ahve a windows dvd? (a licensed one)
<hp-pavilion> yes
<diogenes_> so just fire it up and install it, remove evey partition, create new ones, install windows, and enjoy the crapware
<hp-pavilion> its better than this it ither dosent load programs i want to use i had to open up full firewall just to go on fb
<hp-pavilion> so at least on the other lets me with security so which is crapy
<hp-pavilion> at least crom works
<hp-pavilion> if this worked id use it but it does not take 2 hrs to lad a website
<hp-pavilion> load
<diogenes_> hp-pavilion, before blaming the software think about if you have the needed skills for it, for instance, if you can't drive an aircraft, would you say that the aircraft is bad? or the problem lies in your skills to operate it
<hp-pavilion> i have com skills i took in collage not the best but enough ive used vista lenex windows fedrial systems. but i would take a corurse if i wanted to fly a plane i tryed to look up how to use this the progrome wont even show
<hp-pavilion> ither becuse its missing stuff to look i cant even get into setting on here
<diogenes_> where did you take this pc from?
<hp-pavilion> and even in school and in halfway house we dont use firefox it has way more isues of being hacked
<diogenes_> again, firefox is not the issue, skills is the issue, I already told you what to do
<hp-pavilion> it was gioven to me by a cusin
<hp-pavilion> i tryed to load the window it wont
<diogenes_> ok I'm not gonna help you with windows on here, if you want you can pm
<hp-pavilion> thats fine i cant pm but have a good day
<diogenes_> ok the same to you
<jcfb> hello
<xptriado> hi all! anyone here who still builds panel applets on gnome using  libpanel-applet library?
<jcfb> anyone here?
<diogenes_> yes
<biggie> boon
<biggie> hello
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<biggie> what do want talk about
<mate|70904> STO INSTALLANDO LA NUOVA VERSIONE DI UBUNTU MATE MA ... MI TROVO IN UNA SITUAZIONE CHE NON RIESCO HA RISOLVERE ... potete dirmi come inviarmi una immagine.
<mate|70904> come inviarvi una immagine
<mate|70904> per favore non voglio stare qui tutta la notte!
<mate|70904> è il canale giusto , per domande tecniche?
<mate|70904> vorrei finire l'installazione, mi aiutate!  si è aperto il terminale ma non so cosa devo scrivere per farlo proseguire
<mate|70904> file:///home/fabio/Immagini/Schermata%20a%202017-11-11%2000-29-38.png
<mate|70904> qualcuno può rispondermi
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-11
<ReedK0> hello everybady
<ReedK0> Same question as yesterday: anyone have a successful MATE theme installation?
<GizmoRomick> ReedK0: Themes have never worked right for me on MATE.  Hasn't worked well for me on Plasma5 either
<naweak> hell
<naweak> o
<diogenes_> hell ou
<gojkochea> does somebody know how to stop muting front panel
<futbol_> banho
<futbol_> cant download my applications
<diogenes_> applications
<futbol_> why
<diogenes_> why what?
<futbol_> cant install apps with ubuntu mate
<diogenes_> futbol_, do I have to ask what apps how you try to install? or you let us guess?
<futbol_> like itunes and playonlinux
<diogenes_> the second question, how you try to?
<futbol_> with welcome ubuntumate
<diogenes_> is it a new fresh installed?
<futbol_> havnt got it thats why am asking
<diogenes_> I'm asking if you have just installed ubuntu mate
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: could you do a rebuild of ubuntu-mate-meta on bionic for LP: #1581160 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1581160 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Switch to Noto Sans as default font for Japanese and/or Korean?" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581160
<atinypoy> ello
<atinypoy> can anyone see me?
<gojko> how to run alsactl restore on startup tried a couple of ways but didn't work
<diogenes_> what have you tried?
<gojko> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=193921
<gojko> this sorry but I'm new to linux but the problem is front panel headphones dose not work so I stored the settings and now looking for a way to run restore on start up
<diogenes_>     gojko so the restore script works but it just doesn't work at startup?
<gojko> yup, I'w created start up application but it's not executed, then I type in terminal the command and it works
<diogenes_> ok what is the command that yoi type
<diogenes_> you*
<gojko> sudo alsactl restore
<diogenes_> ok now create a simple file called: alsa-restore.desktop
<gojko> ok
<gojko> done
<diogenes_> wait
<diogenes_> gojko, in terminal run: ls /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/
<diogenes_> all what you get as the result you go here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<diogenes_> copy everything from the terminal
<diogenes_> click paste and share the link here
<gojko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25941698/
<gojko> here you go
<diogenes_> k
<diogenes_> ok now let's go back to your alsa-restore.desktop file
<gojko> ok and thanks a lot
<diogenes_> open it in a text editor and add the text from here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25941710/
<diogenes_> tell me when you done
<gojko> done
<diogenes_> save the file and close it
<gojko> done
<diogenes_> in what folder the file is stored?
<gojko> documents
<diogenes_> ok now run in terminal: cat /home/$USER/Documents/alsa-restore.desktop
<diogenes_> and do the same steps, copy/paste and share the link here
<gojko> to change to my username? or keep it at $USER
<diogenes_> run the exact command
<gojko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25941739/
<diogenes_> ok now run: chmod +x /home/$USER/Documents/alsa-restore.desktop
<gojko> ok done
<diogenes_> notice if the file has changed, icon appeared
<gojko> yes it did
<diogenes_> now
<diogenes_> run: cp /home/$USER/Documents/alsa-restore.desktop /home/$USER/.config/autostart
<gojko> done
<diogenes_> run: ls /home/$USER/.config/autostart and just tell me if your file is listed in there
<gojko> alsa-restore.desktop           indicator-sound.desktop
<gojko> alsa-volume-restore.desktop    pulseaudio.desktop
<gojko> yes it is
<diogenes_> good, reboot your pc, see if it works, come with a feedback
<gojko> thanks for the effort man I owe you a beer :)
<diogenes_> np
<gojko> diogenes_: did not work
<diogenes_> yeah sorry I forgot, it's a command that starts with sudo
<gojko> checked alsa headphones were muted
<gojko> restored them now they work
<diogenes_> so it requires the password, so there are two ways, either each time it pops up the terminal asking for password or make it autorum without poassword but a bit risky
<gojko> what would you suggest, is one way easier
<diogenes_> let's first try with the password
<diogenes_> open the alsa-restore file in a text editor
<diogenes_> the one from home/$USER/.config/autostart
<gojko> ok
<gojko> done that
<diogenes_> now modify the line: Terminal=false
<diogenes_> change to
<diogenes_> Terminal=true
<gojko> true
<diogenes_> save
<gojko> ok
<diogenes_> close and double click on it and see if it open a terminal
<gojko> yes it dose
<diogenes_> uok now you reboot again and see if it actually does the job, you will be asked for password at startup
<diogenes_> enetr it and see if it works
<gojko> ok see you in a bit
<diogenes_> ok
<gojko> it didn't pop up but it dose the job
<diogenes_> hmm strange
<diogenes_> ok anyways, if you encounter further problems, come here
<gojko> yes i will and thanks a lot I'm struggling with this all day trying different distros to make it work but no successes, maybe not to turn of the pc is the answer :D
<diogenes_> wait, you said that it now works, so why bothering?
<gojko> it worked but, I opened the file manually and typed the pass
<diogenes_> oh that is why, ok then let's try something else
<diogenes_> go to System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<gojko> to create a new one
<diogenes_> first, singe I use a different DE, I don't know how it looks like in mate, what are the options, so you could make a screenshot of it and show it to me
<diogenes_> since*
<gojko> sure can i paste it in ubuntu
<diogenes_> imgur.com
<gojko> https://imgur.com/a/D6k02
<diogenes_> ok what does it show when you click add
<gojko> I'v created the new  entry and link it to the file
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> but
<diogenes_> it might now work if you point directly at the .desktop file, try reboot and see if it works
<gojko> https://imgur.com/a/W0Uma
<gojko> but whic desktop file in autostart? or the one we created
<diogenes_> oh ok it wont work
<diogenes_> what you should do is the following
<diogenes_> name: whatever
<diogenes_> command: sh -c "sudo alsactl restore"
<diogenes_> comment: whatever
<diogenes_> and also open the options tab and see if there's an option to open the terminal
<gojko> only one option to automatically remember running applications when logging out
<diogenes_> ok then let's try the risky way only if you want it
<gojko> should i try this with  sh -c "sudo alsactl restore"
<diogenes_> this which?
<gojko> with startup app with command
<diogenes_> yes try that, but if there's no option to run in terminal I'm not sure how it will prompt for the password
<diogenes_> but try it and reboot
<gojko> ok
<gojko> lets go risky
<diogenes_> first you need to have the installation media usb or dvd to restore everything in case it's needed
<gojko> Ohhh I do :D
<diogenes_> so you have it?
<gojko> yes
<diogenes_> ok open the terminal
<gojko> ok
<diogenes_> run: sudo mkdir /scripts && sudo touch alsa.sh && sudo chmod +x /scripts/alsa.sh
<diogenes_> sorry run: sudo mkdir /scripts && sudo touch /scripts/alsa.sh && sudo chmod +x /scripts/alsa.sh
<diogenes_> I'm a bit sleepy that's why making mistaked
<gojko> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/scripts’: File exists
<gojko> relax and not to worry :D
<diogenes_> ok run ls /scripts
<diogenes_> just tell me what you see
<gojko> when I run ls /scripts  it dose not show anything
<diogenes_> good
<diogenes_> now run: sudo touch /scripts/alsa.sh && sudo chmod +x /scripts/alsa.sh
<gojko> ok
<gojko> done
<diogenes_> now run: sudo echo "#!/bin/bash" > /scripts/alsa.sh
<diogenes_> remember, you should not see any output after these commands, if you see anything other than blank, tell me
<gojko> bash: !/bin/bash: event not found
<gojko> this was after last command, it's all clear till then
<diogenes_> ok what is the text editor you use?
<diogenes_> gedit? mousepad?
<gojko> gedit
<diogenes_> run: gksu gedit /scripts/alsa.sh
<diogenes_> it should open the file
<gojko> I do not have gksu can I use sudo ?
<diogenes_> now, run: sudo apt install gksu
<diogenes_> don't use sudo
<gojko> ok done
<diogenes_> run: gksu gedit /scripts/alsa.sh
<gojko> opened file
<diogenes_> the first line write: #!/bin/bash
<gojko> ok
<diogenes_> the second line underneath write: sudo alsactl restore
<gojko> ok
<diogenes_> save the file, run: cat /scripts/alsa.sh paste you know where and share the link here
<gojko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25942129/
<diogenes_> good now
<diogenes_> the following command you should run with maximum accuracy
<diogenes_> on it depends if you get a working sudo afterwards
<diogenes_> run: run: sudo echo "ALL    ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /scripts/alsa.sh" >>/etc/sudoers
<diogenes_> sorry
<diogenes_> run only
<diogenes_> sudo echo "ALL    ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /scripts/alsa.sh" >>/etc/sudoers
<gojko> permission denied
<diogenes_> ok run su
<diogenes_> enter your password
<diogenes_> afterwards run:
<diogenes_> echo "ALL    ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /scripts/alsa.sh" >>/etc/sudoers
<gojko> It dose not accept my pass
<diogenes_> what does it say?
<gojko> su: Authentication failure
<diogenes_> ok try running: sudo apt update and see if it goes well
<gojko> finished well
<diogenes_> good
<diogenes_> now
<diogenes_> run: gksu gedit /etc/sudoers
<gojko> ok
<diogenes_> did it open a file?
<gojko> yes
<diogenes_> scroll to the end of the file and at the end add the following line:
<diogenes_> ALL    ALL = (root) NOPASSWD: /scripts/alsa.sh
<diogenes_> maximum accuracy
<diogenes_> with spaces
<gojko> ok to save ?
<diogenes_> save
<diogenes_> close the file
<diogenes_> and close the terminal
<gojko> ok
<diogenes_> now to check if the sude is still alive you shoild open the terminala nd run: sudo apt update
<gojko> it updated it
<diogenes_> good the risky part went well
<diogenes_> now
<diogenes_> go to  System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<gojko> ok
<diogenes_> click add and you fill in the lines as follows:
<diogenes_> name: alsa-restore-new
<diogenes_> command: sh -c "sudo /scripts/alsa.sh"
<diogenes_> comment: whatever
<gojko> ok done
<diogenes_> click ok or save or whaever option and run in terminal: cat /etc/sudoers
<diogenes_> paste/share the link
<gojko> permission denied
<diogenes_> run: sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<gojko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25942230/
<diogenes_> now
<diogenes_> run: cd /scripts/ && ./alsa.sh
<diogenes_> notice if it throws any errors
<gojko> nope it didn't
<diogenes_> ok, the final step
<diogenes_> reboot, come back with the feedback
<gojko> ok :D
<gojko> diogenes_:  guess what it didn't work
<diogenes_> ok don't run it
<diogenes_> try this:
<diogenes_> cd /scripts/ && ./alsa.sh
<diogenes_> and see if it runs like that
<gojko> nothing happens
<diogenes_> cd /scripts/ && sudo ./alsa.sh
<gojko> i turned on alsa manually  so I don't now
<gojko> but terminal dosen't output anything
<diogenes_> nah, we need to test if the script works
<diogenes_> the terminal gives no output it means the command went well with no errors
<gojko> I just do not know why is so complicated to turn on the headphones
<gojko> should I restart it
<diogenes_> yes restart but
<diogenes_> when it starts don't run anything
<diogenes_> just come here
<gojko> ok
<gojko> diogenes_: ok lets do it
<diogenes_> run: cd /scripts/ && sudo ./alsa.sh
<diogenes_> afterward check if your headphones owrk
<diogenes_> work*
<gojko> yes they do
<diogenes_> so the script works fine, no password required
<diogenes_> now
<diogenes_> ls /home/$USER/.config/autostart
<diogenes_> just paste here
<gojko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25942342/
<diogenes_> go to  System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<diogenes_> see if out alsa-restore-new
<diogenes_> is checked for startup
<gojko> it is checked
<diogenes_> doeble click on it or edit (if available) make a screenshot and show me the fields you filled in
<gojko> https://imgur.com/a/567gA
<diogenes_> I'm not quite sure if in the command field there is sh-c or sh -c (a space in between)
<gojko> it was a space between
<diogenes_> if there is a space then ok
<gojko> yes it is a space and the whole field is sh -c "sudo /scripts/alsa.sh"
<diogenes_> try to replace the command with: sh -c "cd /scripts/ && sudo ./alsa.sh"
<diogenes_> save and now let's create a second one
<diogenes_> name: alsa-restore-second
<diogenes_> command: cd /scripts/ && sudo ./alsa.sh
<diogenes_> comment: something
<gojko> done to reboot ?
<diogenes_> no
<diogenes_> first enlarge that window and show me what other stuff are checked for stratup
<diogenes_> startup*
<gojko> https://imgur.com/a/6tExF
<gojko> the first part
<gojko> https://imgur.com/a/dkqPo
<gojko> the second part
<diogenes_> uncheck the alsa-headphones and alsa volume restore
<diogenes_> so you leave our scripts: alsa-restore-new and alsa-restore-second
<gojko> ok
<diogenes_> also
<diogenes_> somewhere in the settings (not sure on mate where exactly) but something related to the session, you have to check and see if the session is being saved upon reboots
<diogenes_> we don't need the session to be saved, we need to start with the new session
<diogenes_> ok apparently it doesn't have that feature
<diogenes_> so reboot and come back
<gojko> nope only the one that saves running apps when logging out
<diogenes_> uncheck that option too for the test
<gojko> it was unchecked all the time
<diogenes_> ok reboot
<gojko> diogenes_: still nothing
<diogenes_> ok I think I know what the problem
<diogenes_> the script is being executed too early
<diogenes_> we have to increase the time it executes
<diogenes_> go to  System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<gojko> ok
<diogenes_> double click on alsa-restore-new
<gojko> ok
<diogenes_> change the command with: sh -c "sleep 30; sudo /scripts/alsa.sh"
<gojko> changed
<diogenes_> save, reboot, after desktop appears count to 30 and only after that come here, check the headphones after that
<gojko> its not that
<diogenes_> didn't work?
<gojko> nope
<diogenes_> ok one last try
<diogenes_> open terminal
<gojko> ok
<diogenes_> run: sudo touch /etc/init.d/alsa2.sh && sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/alsa2.sh
<gojko> ok
<diogenes_> gksu gedit /etc/init.d/alsa2.sh
<gojko> opened the new file
<diogenes_> first line: #!/bin/bash
<diogenes_> second: sleep 40; sudo /scripts/alsa.sh
<diogenes_> after that
<diogenes_> cat /etc/init.d/alsa2.sh
<diogenes_> copy here what you get
<gojko> the cat /etc/init.d/alsa2.sh  command goes in to the terminal?
<diogenes_> yes
<gojko> #!/bin/bash
<gojko> sleep 40; sudo /scripts/alsa.sh
<diogenes_> good
<diogenes_> now your headphones don't work right?
<gojko> right
<diogenes_> run: /etc/init.d/alsa2.sh
<diogenes_> see if they work
<diogenes_> after 40 seconds
<gojko> nope still dead
<diogenes_> ok once again: gksu gedit /etc/init.d/alsa2.sh
<gojko> ok
<diogenes_> the second line modify: sudo /scripts/alsa.sh
<diogenes_> without sleep thing
<gojko> and than run /etc/init.d/alsa2.sh
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> see if headphones work
<diogenes_> did you save the file first?
<gojko> yes i did
<gojko> and still nothing
<diogenes_> ok this: cd /etc/init.d/ && ./alsa2.sh
<diogenes_> check headphones
<gojko> nope
<diogenes_> ok this: cd /etc/init.d/ && sudo ./alsa2.sh
<gojko> dosen't work
<diogenes_> this: sudo /scripts/alsa.sh
<gojko> nope
<diogenes_> this: cd /scripts && sudo ./alsa,sh
<diogenes_> see if you get any output
<diogenes_> if no output = good
<gojko> command not found
<diogenes_> this:  cd /scripts && sudo ./alsa.sh
<gojko> nothing
<diogenes_> go back to application autostart in preferences, check back the: alsa-headphones and alsa volume restore
<gojko> done
<diogenes_> run: gksu /scripts/alsa.sh
<diogenes_> modify the second line
<diogenes_> just add: sleep 40;
<gojko> you mean gksu gedit?
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> the second line should look like:the entire second line should look like: sleep 40; sudo alsactl restore
<gojko> ok done
<diogenes_> save close
<diogenes_> before you reboot write down on a paper the following command
<diogenes_> sudo rm /etc/init.d/alsa2.sh
<diogenes_> you gonna have to use this command in case you can't login to you system after reboot
<gojko> ok
<diogenes_> reboot, wait till 40 seconds, come here
<gojko> ok
<gojko> nothing
<diogenes_> try start it manually
<gojko> alsa restore didnt work
<gojko> now i unmuted it and turn them on
<diogenes_> so they work or not?
<gojko> now they work
<gojko> like the store file was deleted
<diogenes_> so wait, it looks like it work without you having to run the command?
<diogenes_> just unmuted?
<gojko> nope it didn't work there was nothing alsa to restore
<gojko> so I unmuted headphones in alsa and turned them on
<diogenes_> ok then it's something definitely wrong with the way your system handles autostart scripts
<gojko> I'v been trying to figure it out for 3 days and still nothing
<gojko> every distro i tried the same thing
<diogenes_> what distros have you tried?
<gojko> kubuntu lubuntu xubuntu manjaro mint debian fedora open suse....
<diogenes_> ok what is your pc release year?
<gojko> the strange thing is that when I firstly tried mate lts it worked normaly
<gojko> 4 years maybe
<diogenes_> ok do you happen to have secure boot on?
<gojko> no last os was 7
<diogenes_> is it a lenovo pc?
<gojko> no no its msi motherboard amdx4 750k and amd r7 250
<gojko> 8 gigs of ram
<diogenes_> ok have you checked for additional drivers?
<gojko> nope
<diogenes_> check and see maybe they have something for you
<gojko> I mean i put the amd cpu proprietary
<diogenes_> what version of ubuntu?
<gojko> currently? 17.10
<diogenes_> so I guess it worked fine on 14.04?
<gojko> I didn't have 14.04
<diogenes_> you said it worked well before so what version you was using then?
<gojko> i was rolling on win7 till the end of last week
<gojko> well i diceded to go on linux and installed mate 16.04 first and it worked
<diogenes_> oh so that's the reason
<diogenes_> then 16.04 is the way to go
<gojko> i tried that
<diogenes_> and?
<gojko> dosen't help
<diogenes_> do you ahve a separate /home folder?
<gojko> still no sound
<gojko> nope only root and swap
<diogenes_> my advice is to burn a 16.04 usb and to try is with the live session
<diogenes_> not installing
#ubuntu-mate 2017-11-12
<gojko> and keep it running that way?
<diogenes_> nope, first try and see if there's sound with the live session
<gojko> but if there isn't
<diogenes_> if there isn't then yous hould take the spets on troubleshooting it
<diogenes_> steps*
<gojko> also pulse audio keeps change my port from headphones to line out
<gojko> manjaro shows that they are unplugged
<diogenes_> try 16.04 in live and we'll see
<gojko> I can't remember but i think I tried that I now i tried ubuntu 16.04 and it didn't work
<diogenes_> there are stages, 16.04.1 16.04.2 and so on
<diogenes_> thye all come with improvements
<diogenes_> so try the latest in live
<gojko> all of my distros were downloaded in last couple of days
<gojko> so they are fresh as can be
<diogenes_> well if you want to troubleshoot then install the latest 16.04, update to the latest packages afterwards we could try to troubleshoot it, but tomorrow
<gojko> yes of course man thanks a lot, thanks for the effort, :)
<diogenes_> np
<gojko> and keep up the good work :)
<diogenes_> hehe ok
<uribecesar> ok
<rootme> how to install google chrome
<rootme> please help me
<diogenes_> where is hi?>
<rootme> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<diogenes_> can I help you?
<rootme> hi man please help to install google chrome
<rootme> in ubuntu mate
<diogenes_> click here
<diogenes_> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<rootme> okay thank you man
<diogenes_> you're welcome Mr. Gentleman
<rootme> my browser is cracking please help me
<diogenes_> is it the second question? is there a commenction between the two?
<diogenes_> connection*
<rootme> yeah
<diogenes_> I've got an idea
<diogenes_> let's deal with one at a time
<rootme> tell me
<rootme> what to do
<diogenes_> what you want to do
<rootme> please
<diogenes_> first you have to determine what you want to do
<rootme> "my firefox browaers
<diogenes_> your firefox browsers? you have several?
<rootme> it is crashing
<diogenes_> ok, one more time, try to figure out what is your real problem and try to explain it in the most eloquent way possible
<raspi_> bonjour a tous je vient de m'acquerir le raspi pi3 avec ecran 3.5 pouce mais je n'arrive pas a avoir le tactile je ne connait en rien les programmes unpeu d'aide svp
<angel_> hola
<angel_> :
<angel_> :)
<alkisg> halo :)
<TaZeR> greetings my beautiful ubuntu mate angels
<angel_> deseo hacer una pregunta como instalo aplicaciones de windows en linux
<angel_> ya que solo necesito el office, desafortunadamente
<diogenes_> angel_, in terminalo: sudo apt install wine
<angel_> se que WINE o PlayOneLinux
<angel_> ok pero wine hasta que office me soporta
<angel_> el 2013 o el 2010
<diogenes_> 2010
<angel_> ok
<angel_> muchas gracias
<angel_> otra consulta
<diogenes_> ok
<angel_> al instalar wine, solo es  dar doble clic en el ejecutable
<diogenes_> si
<angel_> nada mas? o debo instalar algo desde consola ?
<diogenes_> angel_, https://superuser.com/questions/866833/microsoft-office-2010-along-with-a-language-pack-using-wine
<angel_> agradesco mucha su colaboracion
<diogenes_> ok
